# help with Chomp SMS app for Android?



## AngelGelthier (May 12, 2014)

can anyone help me with Chomp, messaging app, for Android?

I have an LG V20 phone and have large groups (e.g. 190 people) in google contacts. I seem to be able to send a text message to the whole group with Chomp, but it has returned with a red exclamation point next to the text. When I click messaging details it shows all the names in the group. I dont seem to be able to get any more info about what the red warning means.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Looking on the googleplay site I got 2 addresses.
This shows FAQs
https://chomp.uservoice.com/knowledgebase/

and here is support [email protected]


----------

